# Critique my mare, please!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, i dont know much about Clydes and what's expected of them when considering breeding, but parts of her conformation i can point out are;
her shoulder is a bit upright
Nice depth of girth
Neck is set high
I like her front legs
Back is short
Steep angle to her croup and her hindquarters could use muscling
Back legs are hard to tell. She appears camped out in some photos and correct in others lol I have noticed this alot in drafts, so maybe it is a breed trait?..


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for the comments! I agree with you, especially about the short back. I put a 28" saddle pad on her and it fit!

I do realize that she is under muscled. We just got her and she is has never had a job outside her halter career and turn at motherhood. 

We are going to break her to ride.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I cant say anything other then I might steal her haha


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well she sure was a funky looking foal, but she seems to of turned out alright! xD


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Well she sure was a funky looking foal, but she seems to of turned out alright! xD


I hear that that is super common with draft foals! She actually won a big ol' halter competition as a weanling. I found the above picture of her when searching for info about her and it stated that she was a halter champion.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

she kinda reminds me of a HUGE stuffed teady bear in her foal picture


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

I know! She's so curly!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

she's cute


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is pretty darn gorgeous! Short back! Really nice hip and back legs. Shoulder is pretty upright but that's normal, I think.
She looks super sturdy . Lovely filly.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you! We've grown rather fond of her in the short time we've had her. She is a very sweet girl!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

She quite nice. I maybe would like to see a little less slope to the croup. And her feather is not as profuse as it should be. I like the 'set' to her rear legs. Many think these and other drafts are just cow-hocked, unfortunately.

Why even thinking of breeding though? Tons of these horses ending up in less than desirable circumstances, these days. Loads being sent to auction and/or rescue. With the current economy and the rescues full, I'd suggest not breeding. She'll make a lovely riding horse.

Lizzie


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

She's beautiful! She would be a stunner under saddle for sure, especially with some more HQ muscling. Keep us updated! I looove drafties as saddle horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Clydesdales they brush the hair backwards on the foals to make them look like they still have their baby coat. Not sure why, I think it looks silly really. 

Honest, I've seen a lot better looking Clydesdales go for cheap or free, I'm not good at putting words to critiques so I can't tell you exactly why (mostly combination of her hind end (might improve with muscles) and neck and head look course? unfeminine? I am use to the more light fancy hitch style than a the heavy pulling, so it my be the style. But I wouldn't breed her.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input.

I think her head is really pretty and feminine. So many Clydes have Roman noses. 

I realize that there is a glut of excess horses around the world, but we've been looking for registered Clyde mares for quite a while now and have only found a few--and not a single one was in a rescue or auction lot.


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree, I haven't seen many Clydes in Texas auctions or rescues, except for one draft rescue. 

She will look nicer once you get more muscle in her. Her shoulder is a bit upright but in some pics it looks less so/more so...

And if you do breed her she would probably make fine Clyde or drum babies! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

There are many PMU Clyde mares and crosses, which have ended up in rescue and worse. If this mare, ends up making a name for herself in shows and has the pedigree which is desired within the Clyde community, then probably I'd say, she might be bred. But with things as they are in the horse world - let alone draft horse world at the moment, I'd say to not breed her. 

The owners seem not to be extremely well versed in the breed, or they would know whether she is top quality or not. So I'd have to ask, if they know a great deal about the horses up-front in her pedigree? What were their strong and week points? Who would likely be the best horse for her, if bred? Are the owners knowledgeable about breeding, foaling out a draft breed and do they have possibly, knowledge of a good number of those willing to purchase Clydes at this time? ie. a very good market.

How much do they know about CPL to pass on to somebody purchasing a foal from them? This is of major importance.

If they are considering cross-breeding, then I'd be absolutely against it.

Lizzie


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Feathered feet makes many valid points. 
I would hope the owners do as much research as possible if they were to breed. And If it were my horse I would not cross breed unless I had her registered on the foundation drum book, and breeding only for Clyde or drum. 

That said, I would only breed her once she earned more points like FF mentioned and to a top notch stallion...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

The mare is young (5) and I'm not anxious to run out and breed her immediately--if ever. She's supposed to be bred to the previous owner's homebred stallion, which I know nothing about. I have an appointment to have her ultrasounded in two weeks. 

Clyde's are brand new to us and we have a lot to learn. Luckily, time is on our side. 

We do plan on continuing her show career, but it might not be in breed shows. I haven't looked into those yet, but there are a few upcoming all breed/open shows that we might take her to for our experience and benefit.

We want to do what's best for us; the horse; and the breed--and have fun while doing it. Texas has a very active draft horse association that we will probably join. They have shows and events all year. My husband is fascinated by the thought of driving her and showing her under saddle. 

I do appreciate all of the input and opinions. I didn't expect rave reviews or total bashing--and luckily, I got neither! Thanks for the honest opinions and keep them coming!


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Her head is long as her neck, I like the head a little shorter, and no so thick looking (I don't mean roman nose she doesn't have it that bad) Any way how did she place in shows? How many other horses were at those shows? Winning over all Champion isn't that great if there was no others (compare Clydes to Clydes I know some have over all draft). Keeping track of the amount of animals in the classes, placings, judges, will give you a chance to see if she is really as good as you think. Personal keep looking for mare's outside of Texas, if your new too it, there is nothing wrong with getting an older mare with a show record, and proven lines. 

Not saying this mare isn't nice, she's cute for a riding, driving and showing but it doesn't mean she is breeding quality, in my eyes.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

A fair evaluation, Cruiser. 

At the winter fest (a Clyde show) in Ontario Canada, she was first and grand out of 15 fillies as a weanling. This was in the late born category (foals born after May of the current year). 

As a 2 year old, she was first out of 30 mares (clydes) and reserve grand at the Illinois State Fair.

As a 2 year old; she placed 8th in year in standings of two year old fillies--I'm not sure if this was nation wide, regional, or local. I couldn't decipher that.

As far as I can tell, she wasn't shown beyond her second year. She did have a colt as a 3 year old--so most likely she was put into the broodmare band after that. 

That's all I could find on her. Once we get our Clyde membership--I'll look it up and find out exactly. I'm going by word of mouth; some old papers and ribbons from her previous owner; and some standings posted on the Internet. 

Like I said, we're not in a rush to impregnate her, but it's something we are researching. Clydes are new to us and we will not enter into the realm of breeding lightly. On the other hand, neither we nor the mare should be penalized for our novice status. We are reasonable, intelligent, well-educated, stable, and have the financial means to care for whatever we might attempt to create. We are also very close to a large and well respected equine hospital with many specialists on their staff. We have friends that are very well respected in the Paint and Quarter horse circles as trainers and on the show circuits. 

We are also looking to purchase another registered Clyde of similar age and temperament as our mare but with a bit more training. So far, we've not had much luck.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ummm.. did I mention that she is horrid.. you need to sell her right away.. Ive got my father's trailer ready I'm coming to pick her up... take her off your hands before your'e made fun of for her ridiculous ness..


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's difficult looking at her everyday...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

So are you saying she's already bred to the former owner's stallion? And he bred her first when she was two? How many foals has she had? 

Have you seen any of her offspring and the stallion/s she was bred to? That would give you an idea of how she produces.

Lizzie


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

@FF--NOT my doing, but yes she has a yearling colt. I saw him--he's tall and gangly.

I honestly don't think she's bred--we'll find out when the vet comes out with her ultrasound machine...

If she is bred--it's to the same stallion that sired her yearling:









and the yearling--not a great pic, but the only one I have:









If she's bred now, we'll do the best we can by the baby. If she's open, we'll put her into training right away.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Difficult to tell much on a gangly yearling. That's the problem with Drafts - they take so long to mature. I do like the stallion though. They obviously produced a lot of sabino and splash, in that colt. I like the ones with interesting markings. Some Clydes are almost completely sabino coloured.

By the way, you said you might be looking for another Clyde and couldn't find any. I was just looking through some classifieds for another breed for a friend. There were lots of Clydes for sale. We see them a lot here in S. Cal. too. Most are used as riding horses these days. 

Our Gypsy vet and farrier, also said they see tons of Clydes in this area. 

Just be VERY careful to look on our site and research CPL. You'll need to know this. Our farrier said almost every Clyde he sees, has it in one degree or another. You don't want it to ever get started. 

Lizzie


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the second time you've mentioned CPL--I'm researching it now.

I did meet her former farrier when I was visiting the mare. He gave me some tips on how my future farrier should trim her, but he didn't mention CPL. 

When the vet comes out, I'll talk to her about it.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

You will find very few vets know much about it. You will need to educate yourself on the problem and then probably educate your vet. I have written a great deal about it on our website.

Chronic Progressive Lymphedema

Lizzie


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you. I'll read what you've written. Right now I'm on UC Davis' site. Interesting that they have so many typos...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Very sad that Davis U, has lost all funding for further CPL research. It is a _very_ major problem within all Draft breeds.

Lizzie


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The one thing I do not like about this mare is that she is steep crouped and built so that she is actually a bit sickle hocked. A LOT of draft breeders and judges like this look and think that it will make the horse more powerful when pulling. Nothing could be further from the truth. 

A properly sloped croup and a shorter hind leg with a longer gaskin and less angle at the hock is much more efficient and much less likely to spavin or develop a curb. The same issue can be seen in the stallion.. he is a bit over angulated in thru the hock and has long cannons. 

I used to own a Clydesdale cross. He was a great gelding. Lived to be 38 years old....


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

such a small world. I was on my friend's friend's facebook page ( a mouthful lol) and I see your mare and that stallion....


----------

